# [ 2009 ] Does Toyota have inferior paint?? Or have I just had very bad luck?



## dixie (Jun 1, 2009)

I bought a Toyota Avalon new in 2004. The paint was the Cassis Pearl. Anyway, when it was 2 years old I noticed that the paint was pitted to the metal. I took it in and Toyota didn't cover it. so, I had to file a claim with my insurance company. I paid a deductible and had it entirely repainted by Toyota. So, about 6 months ago I noticed the paint was pitted again!!!! So I took it back to Toyota who did the repaint.  They were very defensive. Said it was not their fault. So, I am having to file another insurance claim.

I took it to another dealership who had never seen anything like it. He actually called someone else out to look at it. Since it is on the hood and top, side panel, and trunk. he also didn't know what to think.

So, I am thinking of repainting it with a non Toyota paint. 

The car has been a very good car. We have done all the expensive maintenance. I will think twice B4 buying another Toyota.

My last 2 cars were Cadillacs and I never had problems with the paint.


----------



## MelBay (Jun 1, 2009)

As the wife of a GM retiree, I have to say I like your Cadillac line of thinking much better.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 1, 2009)

I have heard similar (not necessarily pitting problems) with Honda brands, though I love them.  Just that the newer paint seems to be 'softer.'
That's why I got a clear bra on my fairly new car and it has helped--so far no problems.  

You might want to search and see if you can find a Toyota users' group message board and check it out to see what others are saying.


----------



## wackymother (Jun 1, 2009)

We had a similar problem! We've had nothing but Toyotas for years. With just one car, there WAS something wrong with the paint. It was a white car, and we bought it used, and even when we bought it the paint was kind of flat and almost a little sticky, not hard and shiny like most car paint. We had the car till it was 15 years old, and the paint was very badly pitted across the front when we finally gave it away. No rust at all, though. 

So out of five or six cars, including the Toyotas my in-laws have owned, just this one had paint problems.


----------



## wandering gnome (Jun 1, 2009)

Maybe the issues are with the white color paint?


----------



## dixie (Jun 1, 2009)

Mine was Cassis Pearl which is kind of a Burgandy. Which has had all the problems. I have been researching Toyota's paint reviews and it seems like I am not alone.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 1, 2009)

MelBay said:


> As the wife of a GM retiree, I have to say I like your Cadillac line of thinking much better.



  At one time...."the Standard of the World...."  Now if Caddy can just get back to those good ole' days


----------



## Luanne (Jun 1, 2009)

We've had Toyotas for quite a few years.  So far, knock wood, no paint problems at all.


----------



## dixie (Jun 1, 2009)

*Well  I am just upset that Toyota doesn't honor their paint warranty*

With their original paint and now a repaint by Toyota they still do not honor their work. So be aware when buying a car from them. You will have to file with your insurance and pay the deductible which I have had to do twice for the paint. So, be very careful!


----------



## IngridN (Jun 1, 2009)

It's unfortunate that Toyota won't stand by their products.  I had a similar problem with my Buick about 20 years ago, but at least they kept repainting and repainting and repainting the car!

Ingrid


----------



## hvacrsteve (Jun 2, 2009)

Don't buy that color again, it have never held up on any vehicle since I can remember, especially if subjected to the hot sun!
I have owned many makes, right now even with a few issues, I would not switch from toyota!


----------



## wackymother (Jun 2, 2009)

I have heard that red paint does need more maintenance to keep it nice. I don't know what was up with my white car. Since we bought it used, it's possible it could have been repainted before we got it. 

But, yeah, if you bought your car new and there was a warranty on it, Toyota should stand behind their product. It's not like they say something on the warranty like, "We'll fix any paint job except red!"


----------



## hibbeln (Jun 2, 2009)

You haven't been in a Cadillac lately if you don't think they are the standard of the world anymore.  They are PHENOMENAL with excellent quality.  Truly beautiful automobiles!!!   

In fact, Toyota is really shooting themselves in the foot now.  My hubby is an automotive engineer and everything coming through now about Toyota is how poor their quality is becoming.  They're going to fall into the trap that the domestic auto companies did in 1980's.  Live and learn!


----------



## Noni (Jun 2, 2009)

Deleted.  Almost duplicated posting.


----------



## Noni (Jun 2, 2009)

Dixie,

I live in the Houston area.  I bought my 2004 Avalon new.  The color is similar to yours, sort of a black current dark red (can't find the paper work quickly).  I keep it in the garage at home and have alway had a garage at work.  Of course, it stays out when I go to the mall or grocery.  The color is still in great condition.  It has a few dings from grocery carts, etc., but the color has held up better than any Olds, Chevy or Pontiac I've ever had.

I don't think it's a common thing with Toyota.  I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one.  I was always a "buy US cars" person until I bought my Toyota.  I still, after 5 years, call it my new car.

I, too, would be upset with a bad paint job, though.

Joan


----------



## Htoo0 (Jun 3, 2009)

This sort of thing does happen from time to time. Think it was mid-eighties GM trucks with blue and silver paint which peeled in short order. Know there have been others over the years. Now the dealership not taking care of the failed repair is something all together different! :annoyed:  If any of you wish to check out a Toyota forum site, may I recommend  w.toyotanation.c (Just stay away from the O.T. (off topic) section if easily offended!


----------



## EJC (Jun 3, 2009)

I have a 2009 Toyota Camry with white paint.  The paint chips very easily.  I had more chips on the Camry in less than a month than I did on my white Ford Explorer the previous four years.  When I complained to the dealer (with a ton of various online Toyota paint complaints in hand), he told me there was nothing wrong with the paint and that the Explorer had fewer chips because it was up higher.  I ended up buying a bug deflector and calling it good.


----------



## ann824 (Jun 3, 2009)

I had a problem with a Toyota Avalon.  I think it was a 2000 model.  It was a silver model.  A friend of mine had the same car and hers was chipping.  She did some research and found out that there was a problem with the paint.  The toyota dealership in my town repainted both our cars at no cost and I didn't even buy mine from them.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 4, 2009)

I heard somewhere that is was because they 'took the lead out' of paint some time ago. Made the paint on newer models softer.  Don't think it's unique for one model.  I'll have to post the link if I can find it again.


----------



## normab (Jun 4, 2009)

My last car was a Mazda --and after I took a job  in 2003 that requires 90% highway driving, I noticed the pitting on the front end.  My DH has a 2005 light blue Prius that also has the pitting on the hood-he also does lots of highway driving.

Our thoughts are that the high speed driving was related to the pitting, so for my 2008 Toyota I bought a bra, and no pits yet after 15 months--with the same commute......  If it has no pits after 3 years, I will say it definitely is related to the high speed commute.


Norma


----------



## EZ-ED (Jun 17, 2009)

2001 pearl white Avalon no problems
2006 pearl white Sequoia no problems


could it be an acid rain problem.


----------



## spirits (Feb 18, 2011)

*So glad TUG keeps these posts*

My DH and I have a problem and I mentioned I would go on TUG to see  what your opinions would be.  He doubted that it would do any good to go here Thanks for making him wrong and me right again TUGGERS
Anyway, we are sort of retired (him full time and me part time) Careful with our pennies but not afraid to spend on quality.  Own 2 timeshares bought resale of course!!!!In Banff.  Love them.
Anyway my husband had a 1992 Lexus 400 we bought used 6 years ago.  Loved that car but finally decided to buy a newer car.  Bought a 2005 Lexus 430 from the dealer.  It was a local car, 100K and we felt we were very well served by the dealer.  Our 92 was in such beautiful shape the dealer featured it in an anniversary gala before we sold it.  Yesterday my husband was horrified to see rust developing on the driver's door.  Our 92 had no rust issues.  He phoned the dealership and they are brushing him off.  We are not naive and are not willing to accept shoddy dealership practices.  I called the manager of the "preused" division and he promised he would get back to us. Do any of you have any insight into paint problems by Toyota/Lexus?  There is not much on the internet.  Thanks again.


----------



## hvacrsteve (Feb 18, 2011)

Make sure it wasn't in an accident or flooded at one time, that would explain the rust.  I have never had an issue with paint on Toyota.

I have had paint issues with a dodge, and two fords.


----------



## spirits (Feb 19, 2011)

*Are not dealers required to disclose?*

Hmmm, I must admit I am a little naive about these things. My DH is asleep or I would ask him but I am a little restless.  That is why I am indulging my passion and catching up on TUG news near the midnight hour:whoopie: We are dealing with a top notch dealership here. I do not think they would want to ruin their reputation and I would think that flood damage would be noticable to a good mechanic.  I know that my husband pointed out lots of things to look for when we were tirekicking. He did a LOT of car restoration when he was younger and more agile  and has always maintained our cars well.  Could he have missed something?


----------



## Phydeaux (Feb 19, 2011)

Can you be 100% certain nothing descended from a nearby facility (factory, overspray of industrial chemical, etc.) that caused this pitting? That would be my first suspicion at least. Look around. When you see other Toyota's on the road that match your year/color, do they have a similar problem? To me, this is a very accurate barometer of a systemic problem for any given year/model. For instance, we owned a 1990 Camry wagon & rear wiper rusted. Started noticing EVERY 1990 Camry wagon I saw on the road had the identical problem.


----------



## mbeach89 (Feb 19, 2011)

My 2006 Ford F-150  (black) doing a similar thing.  Hood mostly but other areas affected too.  Paint appears faded in areas, then bubbles up and peels.  Local guy wants $4,000-$5,000 to repaint it !    Great truck with low miles, but exposed to the weather 24/7.


----------



## spirits (Feb 19, 2011)

*I made a mistake*

 Sorry if I highjacked this thread.  I was mistaken by thinking this was a paint problem.  My DH just read these posts and pointed out it is not really a paint problem but a rust problem under the paint. Maybe related but ...I would like to start a new thread.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 19, 2011)

muranojo said:


> I have heard similar (not necessarily pitting problems) with Honda brands, though I love them.  Just that the newer paint seems to be 'softer.'
> That's why I got a clear bra on my fairly new car and it has helped--so far no problems.
> 
> You might want to search and see if you can find a Toyota users' group message board and check it out to see what others are saying.



I have owned several Hondas for the past 29 years and never have had a paint problem. Both our 7 year old Honda Accord and 2 year old Honda Ridgeline are like brand new vehicles. We bought them both new.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 19, 2011)

ricoba said:


> At one time...."the Standard of the World...."  Now if Caddy can just get back to those good ole' days



Many years ago I owned a 1972 Cadillac Coupe de Ville. It was absolutely the worst car I have ever had.


----------



## MuranoJo (Feb 19, 2011)

John Cummings said:


> I have owned several Hondas for the past 29 years and never have had a paint problem. Both our 7 year old Honda Accord and 2 year old Honda Ridgeline are like brand new vehicles. We bought them both new.



This thread was resurrected from 2009.  At any rate, that is what I had read on user groups--not just Honda products, but many newer cars.  But I have an '07 Acura TL-S with a clear bra and luckily haven't experienced what others reported--my paint job is still pretty much in pristine shape.  Plus, no sign of rust anywhere.


----------



## ann824 (Feb 20, 2011)

I had a Toyota Avalon that had the same problem.  It was an earlier model.  I had a friend that also had the same problem with hers.  She talked to the Toyota dealership and they repainted both our cars.  We learned that they had a lot of problems like this.  Do some research online and I bet you can find some good information.


----------



## wwatkins (Mar 13, 2014)

*Toyota Paint/Rust*

I have a blue 2005 Toyota Tacoma and the top is completely rusted...and it's beginning to rust on my hood.  Pitiful.  Passed a truck just like mine on the street recently, same thing was happening to it.  Obviously a Toyota defect.  Sad.


----------



## Wonka (Mar 13, 2014)

dixie said:


> I bought a Toyota Avalon new in 2004. The paint was the Cassis Pearl. Anyway, when it was 2 years old I noticed that the paint was pitted to the metal. I took it in and Toyota didn't cover it. so, I had to file a claim with my insurance company. I paid a deductible and had it entirely repainted by Toyota.



You indicated your insurance paid a claim for the pitted paint on your car?  I assume this wasn't regular auto insurance?'

Did you have separate dent & chip paint insurance sold with the car, or what?


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 13, 2014)

Wonka said:


> You indicated your insurance paid a claim for the pitted paint on your car?  I assume this wasn't regular auto insurance?'
> 
> Did you have separate dent & chip paint insurance sold with the car, or what?



This thread is three yrs old so you may want to click on the posters blue user name and send them an email.


----------



## Wonka (Mar 13, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> This thread is three yrs old so you may want to click on the posters blue user name and send them an email.



Lol,  I guess I'm behind in my reading, huh?


----------



## tompalm (Mar 14, 2014)

Wonka said:


> Lol,  I guess I'm behind in my reading, huh?



Shoots, I was just about ready to add my two cents.  Maybe I am late, but will say it anyway.  My neighbor has a 2005 dark blue Toyota Tacoma and the roof paint peel off a few years after he bought it.  Also, my neighbor across the street has a 2007 burgundy Tundra and his roof paint peeled off. 

I have a 2004 Chevy Colorado that is white and the paint is still good on it.  All three trucks sit in the sun all the time in Hawaii.  I think getting a white car helps a lot, but I would not be pleased if the paint peeled off my truck.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 14, 2014)

Our 2003 Toyota Avalon is a silver color, and we bought it new.  The paint is peeling off.  It's been washed quite a bit, but the paint is definitely not holding up.

The car has only about 100K miles, and it runs great.  Rick changes the oil often and uses only synthetic oil because that is what Toyota recommended.  So we are not ready to give it up yet.  

Our son got his gray Nissan GTR wrapped with a beautiful blue color.  This is like the clear bra you get to keep the front of the car from getting pitted.  But his entire car is wrapped with the color.  We are thinking of getting the wrap for the Toyota.


----------

